# Probleme ecran macbook pro



## romumu87 (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour a tous, ce soir en allumant mon macbook pro j'ai eu une mauvaise surpise en effet les couleurs affichées sont les couleurs que l'on a quand on démarre un pc en mode ss echec.... c'est a dire des couleurs fluos et inversées... que dois je faire, est ce que cela vient de mon MB???il y a t'il une manip a faire??
aidez moi svp
Merci


----------



## LotusJE (15 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,

J'ai exactement le meme probleme, mais j'ai également mon ecran qui ne s'allume pas parfois quand je le demare  ou que je sort d'une veille  profonde.

A tu trouvé une solution à ton probleme?


----------



## Mondana (15 Décembre 2007)

Salut

Soit :  "  ctrl alt cmd 8  "

Cela passe en négatif / positif.

Soit  : "  alt cmd P R " pendant 6 fois maintenu cela reinitialise la pram video .

@+


----------



## Mondana (15 Décembre 2007)

J ai oublie pour les touches  alt  cmd  P  R  il faut eteindre l ordi et le rallumer en maintenant ces touches appuyees pendant 6 " Bong3


----------



## hybridediffusion (8 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

J'ai depuis quelques temps un problème récurrent sur ma machine. Lorsque je bouge mon écran il arrive qu'il me fasse un jolie fondu enchaîné sur une image rayée ou tous gris, puis l'image ( mon fond d'écran) revient en faisant des vagues ou en tremblant. L'écran peut resté comme ça pendant 10 minutes

Mon ordi 1 an (plus de garantie), on a l'impression qu'il se "gèle sur place", parfois je l'ai sur les genoux, je ne touche même pas l'écran, j'incline l'ordi et hop fondu enchaîné sur des rayures...

Savez-vous d'où ça peut provenir? j'ai vu qu'il pouvait s'agir de la carte vidéo Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT qui est pourri mais ça pourrait aussi bien être un faux contact... je ne sais pas.
J'ai fais toute les manipulations que j'ai trouvé (cmd + alt + p +R et alt+pomme+eject) rien ne change.

J'ai un autre soucis aussi, mon graveur n'accepte aucun dvd sauf des dvd-rw!! J'ai pu lire que les graveur MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-857E était une vrai merde aussi...

 Je suis sur Mac depuis plus de 10 ans, je suis effaré de constater la baisse de qualité des ordinateurs. Mon premier mac n'a jamais eu aucun problème...C'est consternant de la part d'Apple qui à l'époque était une référence de qualité! Maintenant c'est cher et c'est merdique!

une consommatrice déçu, déçu,déçu!


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Février 2009)

LotusJE a dit:


> je sort d'une veille  profonde.



On parlera de veille prolongée, parce que là en te lisant, avec mon esprit déplacé, j'avais rajouté un i dans le premier mot


----------



## desertea (9 Février 2009)

hybridediffusion a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes,
> 
> J'ai depuis quelques temps un problème récurrent sur ma machine. Lorsque je bouge mon écran il arrive qu'il me fasse un jolie fondu enchaîné sur une image rayée ou tous gris, puis l'image ( mon fond d'écran) revient en faisant des vagues ou en tremblant. L'écran peut resté comme ça pendant 10 minutes
> 
> ...



Parce que tu n'avais pas de problème avec tes machines depuis 10 ans, Apple fabriquait que de la super qualité ?
Et depuis que tu es touché ils ne fabriquent que de la "merde" ?
Un peu réducteur non ? 

Je ne suis pas sûr que le zéro défaut soit pour demain !!!


----------



## perlinpinpin (2 Mars 2009)

hybridediffusion a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes,
> 
> J'ai depuis quelques temps un problème récurrent sur ma machine. Lorsque je bouge mon écran il arrive qu'il me fasse un jolie fondu enchaîné sur une image rayée ou tous gris, puis l'image ( mon fond d'écran) revient en faisant des vagues ou en tremblant. L'écran peut resté comme ça pendant 10 minutes
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

J'ai eu un probleme très similaire. (cf. image)

L'ecran "disparaissait" dans un fondu pour etre "rayé" dans un dégradé de gris, au début, par transparence je voyais encore l'image initiale jusqu'a ce que je ne vois plus rien (que des "gros pavés de rayure"). Pendant ce temps, l'ecran était completement freezé.
J'avais a l'epoque éliminé le probleme de la carte graphique (quoiqu'a l'époque quand mes problemes ont commencé, on n'entendait pas vraiment encore parler des pbs Nvidia) en faisant une capture d'ecran :
En fait, quand je faisais une capture d'écran ou un screencast, alors que le dysfonctionnement surgissait, l'image ainsi créée était impeccable (aucune trace de ces fameuses rayures, bref comme si rien ne s'etait passé).
Alors qu'il me semble que des lors que c'est la CG qui est incriminée, en copie d'écran, on voit très bien le problème (d'ailleurs derniere sur un PC, mon ami a eu un pb avec sa CG et c'etait completement visible aussi sur la capture d'ecran).

et..je suis désolée car ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle pour toi, mais, ils m'ont changé l'écran (mais pas la CG a ma connaissance, a moins qu'ils ne l'aient pas porté sur le bon de réparation). "Par chance", mon probleme s'est manifesté en fin de garantie constructeur, ce qui m a donc incité a prendre l'applecare.

J'ai un MBP acheté en septembre 2007, et le même graveur que toi.

Peut etre devrais tu tenter d'appeler Apple en leur expliquant le problème qui vient de surgir.


----------



## Pouic (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
j'avais bien flippé en voyant mon macbook me faire un affichage écran digne d'un atari la manip alt pomme P R a tout remis en place. Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils et à macgeneration !


----------



## norman-norman (24 Février 2010)

bonjour à tous,

je viens de lire les messages ci dessus car j'ai le même symptôme de rayures, zébrures depuis 2 jours, ce qui me fait flipper au plus haut point étant donné les travaux que j'ai à rendre avant la fin de semaine :rateau:. 
bref, la solution pour l'instant aura été d'appuyer à l'arrière de l'écran, en bas à gauche (écran ouvert face à soi). La correction est instantanée. mais je crois que je suis quand même bon pour l'envoyer en réparation goto applecare.


----------



## joinman (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai un MBP 15'' acheté il y a 8 mois maintenant.
De temps en temps, l'écran de ce dernier clignote une fois (s'éteint puis se rallume instantanément une faction de seconde). Cet uniquement clignotement arrive de facon aléatoire.

Y en a t il d'autre qui on ce pb ???
Merci


----------



## anneee (27 Février 2010)

Vérifie dans les préférences système/ accès universel/ onglet audition que la case "faire clignoter l'écran..." ne soit pas cochée.


----------



## polux157 (27 Février 2010)

tous les macbook pro construit entre mai 2007 et septembre 2008 peuvent présenter des problèmes de vidéo. la cause à la carte graphique.

Je vous conseille d'aller sur cette page. si les symptômes indiqués son présent sur votre machine vous pouvez apple l'assistance apple qui vous indiqueras le magasin le plus proche pour pouvoir faire réparer gratuitement votre machine.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR

J'ai eu le problème, réparé en 3 jours. vraiment génial


----------



## joinman (27 Février 2010)

anneee a dit:


> Vérifie dans les préférences système/ accès universel/ onglet audition que la case "faire clignoter l'écran..." ne soit pas cochée.



Bonjour

Non, aucune case de cochée. En tout cas merci pour l'info !



polux157 a dit:


> tous les macbook pro construit entre mai 2007 et septembre 2008 peuvent présenter des problèmes de vidéo. la cause à la carte graphique.
> 
> Je vous conseille d'aller sur cette page. si les symptômes indiqués son présent sur votre machine vous pouvez apple l'assistance apple qui vous indiqueras le magasin le plus proche pour pouvoir faire réparer gratuitement votre machine.
> 
> ...



Non, j'ai deux cartes vidéo : 9400M et 9600GT. Je ne rentre pas dans ce cas. Merci pour ce retour.

++


----------



## 100F6co (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci Perlinpinpin pour tes infos. J'ai exactement ce problème d'écran. Je viens d'appeler Apple qui ne peut rien faire pour moi car c'est un "problème matériel". Regardez ici et prenez peur:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7nVBL5ZsoY

J'ai mon MacBook depuis Janvier 2009, et juste après la fin de la garantie 2 problèmes majeurs sont apparus: 
1) ce problème d'écran, apparemment pas lié à la carte graphique. Peut-être la carte mère (d'après Apple)?
2) un problème lorsque je ne suis pas branché sur secteur, le Mac s'éteint au bout de quelques minutes. Le centre de service Apple près de chez moi me dis que c'est la carte mère qui est morte.

Résultat des courses, un devis de 845  de réparations juste après la garantie des 2 ans ? De qui se moque-t-on?! Autant dire que les produits Apple ont une espérance de vie égale à un soda... J'suis dégoûté et impuissant.
Si vous rencontrez les mêmes soucis, n'hésitez pas, on montera un club des loosers de Mac



perlinpinpin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu un probleme très similaire. (cf. image)
> 
> ...


----------

